# Dwarf Ancistrus Pleco



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's a pic of my Dwarf Ancistrus Pleco.

Anyone have any guess on which type of ancistrus? I have found that there a lot of different plecos labeled as ancistrus.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

wahtever it is, its stunning!


----------



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

wow, that looks awesome! love the yellow polka dots


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

superb indeed!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Sweet looking!!!!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Cute little guy!


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I want one! How big do they get?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

COM said:


> Anyone have any guess on which type of ancistrus? I have found that there a lot of different plecos labeled as ancistrus.


COM: I am virtually just as good at ID'ing fish as I am at ID'ing plants, ie. virtually el zippo but I do not the believe that fish to be an ancistrus but color variant of a *L201 Hypancistrus*.

BTW: nice looking young Yoyo in the background.

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i do not think that is a species of ancistris.but agree with jones about it being hypancistris.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice looking. How small is he/she?


----------

